# آيات من الكتاب المقدس حسب الحروف الأبجدية لكل حرف ثلاث آيات



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا كيريا 
ميرررررسى كتير على الايات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا


ربنا يبارك حياتك


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

كتير منيح وكويس يا كيريا

بفيدوه كتير بلعبة الايات المقسة 

انا نسختهم على جهازي

والك كل الشكر 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

منتههى الشكر
موضوع اأيات جميل جدا

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 سبتمبر 2009)

يااااه بجد ايات حلوة 

مرسي 

محبة الرب تعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## رامى جرجس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​*


----------

